# Do I need new batteries?



## Viper_SA (29/7/15)

Last night I realized that my Reo mini hits much less than my other mechs with the same atty and build. When I measure the batteries, they are 4.21V fresh out of the charger. On the 510 connection I get 4.18V, but when the atty is fitted and I measure between the positive post and body of the atty I get 3.1V

Got the batteries 2nd hand with the Reo mini, so not sure of their age.


----------



## Rowan Francis (29/7/15)

1 # that 's not a valid question , of course you need more batteries .duh , 
2 # you might want to give the REO a service , it's probably got some muck causing a bad contact .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## drew (29/7/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> 1 # that 's not a valid question , of course you need more batteries .duh ,
> 2 # you might want to give the REO a service , it's probably got some muck causing a bad contact .



Agree, without a coil fitted the reading on the atty posts should be very close to the reading on the 510. That type of drop indicates bad conductivity between the 510 and atty.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/7/15)

drew said:


> Agree, without a coil fitted the reading on the atty posts should be very close to the reading on the 510. That type of drop indicates bad conductivity between the 510 and atty.



I have a coil fitted... Will test without coils now. Buton my Slug I get 3.85V even with coils fitted. Contacts are clean as a whistle, looks brand new in fact. Did notice that the center pin of the 510 is a bit wiggly, not sure if this is normal.


----------



## Viper_SA (29/7/15)

Okay, tested on a different Derringer without coils, read 3.96V. Noticed the BF one's 510 pin does not protrude as far. Tapped it gently to drop it out a bit more. Now measuring 3.5V with dual 26G, 3mm, 7 wrap coils. Sound about right?


----------



## johan (29/7/15)

@Viper_SA, if the Reo is not fitted with the latest 510 adjustable centre pin, its 100% OK for the centre pin to be "wiggly". Regarding the voltage drop, Regarding batteries - from your OP I don't make any sense. Just saw your last post now, what is your coil resistance?


----------



## Viper_SA (29/7/15)

johan said:


> @Viper_SA, if the Reo is not fitted with the latest 510 adjustable centre pin, its 100% OK for the centre pin to be "wiggly". Regarding the voltage drop, Regarding batteries - from your OP I don't make any sense. Just saw your last post now, what is your coil resistance?



Dual 26G, 3mm and 7 wraps. Around 0.5 - 0.6 Ohm


----------



## johan (29/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Dual 26G, 3mm and 7 wraps. Around 0.5 - 0.6 Ohm



0.71V drop over 0.5 Ohm load (8.4A) sounds way too high for me.


----------



## capetocuba (29/7/15)

johan said:


> 0.71V drop over 0.5 Ohm load (8.4A) sounds way too high for me.


Are you saying this all from Ireland?


----------



## johan (29/7/15)

capetocuba said:


> Are you saying this all from Ireland?



Yes - distance doesn't cause voltage drops on the web .

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (29/7/15)

Hi @Viper_SA 

When you measure the voltage drop under load (i.e. probes on the posts, while firing) the difference to the battery voltage should be no more than about 0.2 to 0.3 Volts on the Reo.

I have done several tests over time on my Reo/RM2 combinations in this manner with coils ranging from about 0.7 up to 1.0 ohms and the voltage drop under load is always in the region of 0.20 to 0.30 volts. It gets a bit higher the lower your resistance.

So, if my battery is 4.20 Volts, I get a reading of about 3.90 Volts to 4.00 Volts. I normally do this every few months just to check - and I do it with a fresh battery.

Just make sure you have some juice on the wick when you fire it while probing it. 
My wife refuses to help me do these anymore. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/7/15)

@Silver , is that measurement taken on single or dual coils?


----------



## Andre (29/7/15)

Be sure to take out the hot spring screw, clean it and the hole it goes into and re-tighten well. The connection there is the culprit many a time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

